# Looking for eVic-VT full kit



## Andre115z (9/9/15)

Hey guys my friend is interested in getting a eVic-VT does anybody have stock and can they please send me prices with colours they have and where he can contact them


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/9/15)

We only have Racing Yellow left in stock. More Black and White kits arriving either late next week or early the following week. We are also getting in the Ti and Ni coils. Check out our website for the kit and shipping is free anywhere in SA


----------



## Andre115z (9/9/15)

Thanks hey, I'm enjoying the one I got from you guys and he said he's looking for dazzling white


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/9/15)

Dazzling White is on the way. It's shipping from China on Monday so could be released by customs late next week or early the following week. Price will be a bit higher than what you paid after the Rands plunge against the USD. Glad you're enjoying yours.


----------



## element0709 (9/9/15)

@Frostbite does Atomixvape still have?


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Dazzling White is on the way. It's shipping from China on Monday so could be released by customs late next week or early the following week. Price will be a bit higher than what you paid after the Rands plunge against the USD. Glad you're enjoying yours.


Will you be bringing the mini in as well? In teal


----------



## Andre115z (9/9/15)

Okay thanks I'll let him know


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/9/15)

We will be bringing in the Mini. Not sure when. Are you looking for the full kit or just the mod?

We are bringing in the Subox Nano early next month. They are currently on order.


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We will be bringing in the Mini. Not sure when. Are you looking for the full kit or just the mod?
> 
> We are bringing in the Subox Nano early next month. They are currently on order.


I am actually just wanting the mod. Don't really want or have need for the tank it comes with 

The sub box is rad but lacks the features of the vt mini. If only kangertech and evic combined forces. Imagine a vt mini that comes boxed with a subtank mini. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/9/15)

I think we will bring in both, the full kit and just the mod and in all three colours.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/9/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I think we will bring in both, the full kit and just the mod and in all three colours.



Awesome  Please keep us posted on an ETA when you know


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/9/15)

Wilco


----------



## Nick (18/9/15)

Just seen this thread ... I bought evic vt full kit a few days ago... I use my sub tank on this mod in vw mode and I use the ego tank it came with on my eleaf 40w on TC and I must say the ego tank on the eleaf works like a bomb.. the sub tank on the evic is a match made in heaven... vapes like a rocket on 35w with 0.5 coil....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

